# Accuracy on spot 1 went to heck



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

Can't get them in spot # 1


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

Actually whole night was really poor just manifested itself worst in spot1


----------



## Ford1978 (Mar 18, 2013)

Just wondering, are your feet stationary during the entire shoot? Or do you turn, take a half step, or anything else that could affect your alignment to the target circle? I've found if I shoot aligned on spot 2, my spot 1 shot's are right as my body "unwinds" from the twist to align the shot. Spot three has a habit of being left for the same reason.


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

Shuffle to reset on each shot to try to prevent wind up . And I was holding great on the first shot when the shot broke it always looked like it was in the middle. A truly frustrating night especially when I started shooting solid x's on two and three


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

I seem to be getting too much up an down spread. On all three way too much didn't change anything that I can think of just fustrating


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Could have been just a a bad day for shooting. It happens to the best at times. However, if the pattern persists, then I would start to break it down point by point using your shot sequence as a guide along with video analysis.


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

I had a similar issue. My draw was just a little short. Only showed up on left side targets.
Opening my stance a couple inches did the trick for me.
Did you do anything recently that would effect your DL? ( mine was from moving cable stop from 80% to 70% )


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

Sasquech said:


> Can't get them in spot # 1
> View attachment 2109666


Just wondering what type of program or app you are using. Thanks


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

I use the same one "ArcherZUpshot"
Best archery program you'll find! IMO.


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

Here was my issue


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

ArcherZUpShot fantastic program love it


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

Changed from an truball htc to a truball HBC I could lengthen the draw length a bit as the hand 2 had and third fingers don't slide at all with the HBC once under load it does not move in your hand a bit the htc did slide on yor fingers a bit. I bet that is it. Grrrrrrr thx wasn't focusing on it as the releases look almost identical but did feel different in the hand


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

When I look at that target I really don't see just one spot as being worse than the others, to me you have a high percentage of shots that are not good one in all three areas. i would suggest that you get a piece of paper and make a little chart with three choices,

Perfect, Marginal, Bad

Then put the little chart down at the target and when you go and get your arrows during the walk to the target you can decide how many of each of them you had and write it down. I know that when I began doing this type of shooting I would go a couple ends before I would get one stinking perfect shot and most of my shots were marginal and many were just bad but now I am able to rattle off a couple hundred perfect shots in a row many times and only have one or two marginal ones. Yesterday I shot a 60x round and I was having a average day where I saw 8 marginal shots but they still cut the line.

Learning to execute perfect shots all the time is the key to scoring, right now I am a really solid shooter by myself on a practice range and learning to do it on a line with 100 people is a whole other can of worms to learn to deal with.


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

I'll echo execution being so important. Especially if you are trusting your float and thinking the shot broke in the middle. Unless you're driving by the x and then trying to get the hinge to fire, you're likely getting bad influence through the release hand. 

You also just changed releases and the HBC is different than the HT. You'll have to set it differently and approach your execution differently too because of the handle design. 

Also, like Mahly said, I've had the same issues when my draw length was a little bit short. I could muscle a shot too easily and my groups spread.


----------



## rohpenguins (Dec 2, 2012)

It's hard to say why you are coming in hot on target one, without knowing your shooting tendencies. Padgett discussed was good, marginal and bad shots. What was happening when you blew out the 8 ring? How many bad shots end up in the X. I try not to keep score too often what I try to do is shoot 60 arrows and count good bad and marginal. I know if my good and marginal numbers are good then my scores will be better. What is an average score for you on the vegas face? Is what you were doing on #2 and #3 typical for you. The reason I ask is a frame of reference.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

It seems like I have talked about this a lot in threads and in personal pm's to guys wanting to talk to me about shooting but there is a mental shift that you can make in your approach to shooting better and it is really hard to do but I really enjoy it because it focuses on good or perfect shots and everything else is ignored. When I was a poor shooter and even getting better all of my focus was on not making mistakes and when I made a mistake I focused on not making that mistake again. Then after being here on archery talk for a few years I finally made the choice to shoot until I made a perfect shot and then step back and VISUALIZE IT, once I had went over the form and mechanics and mental feeling that allowed that shot to happen I stepped up and tried to shoot another shot that felt equally as good if not exactly the same. It is amazing how hard it really was and how many poor shots there were between the good ones but as time went by I started seeing more and more of the really good perfect shots and I could really start nailing down what methods were producing these perfect shots.

Now the perfect shots are the norm and almost happening every time I pull back a bow and now I may go 30 or 50 or 70 shots before having something feel weird and this is where my next job comes into play because I want to eliminate these poor shots also. I am not going to focus on the little issues that might cause me to have a poor shot but I am going to be aware of them. My primary focus will still be to execute a perfect shot and allow the arro to hit dead center.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Notice that nothing I mentioned in that last post has anything to do with shooting a scoring round and comparing your score to somebody elses or your previous scores. Scoring rounds are a necessary evil that you must do but they aren't going to make you better all by themselves. All of my personal improvements have been met doing other shooting sessions, they keep me positive and have purpose. Scoring rounds do nothing but tell you that you aren't Chance or Reo.


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

All great input. The score was typical but scoring an 8 is quite unusual groups are usually centered on the x and all in the yellow with a few 9's I am taking the suggestions and will report back soon.


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

6 twists buss and control cooled down release 1 turn and added a 2 oz to the front and 4 to the back shot at 10 yards tonight 90% perfect 5% marginal and 5%bad but all the bad shots I should have let down and knew it that was why I cooled down the release to allow me more comfort letting down


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

Will keep pounding short till sat and try another 450 see if it made an impact


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

Ok with the adjustments nothing out of the yellow. Wife's sight came loose and distracted me while I fixed it. Unfortunately I am now last guy off the line but 13 pt 7x improvement 440 21x . Now I need to step into Padgett shoes and focus on mental focus. Fortunately my wife does not shoot the big tournaments yet so I have better focus. Unfortunately I care about her enjoying the sport as much as my score and when things go south for her I tank a bit.


----------



## Joe Schnur (Mar 22, 2012)

much improved little sight adjustment and should be better


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

Are the ups and downs related to bow hand?


----------



## fslack (Jan 13, 2013)

Mahly said:


> I use the same one "ArcherZUpshot"
> Best archery program you'll find! IMO.


Mucho gracias, my friend! We appreciate it!
Fern


----------



## fslack (Jan 13, 2013)

Sasquech said:


> ArcherZUpShot fantastic program love it


Thanks, Sasquech!


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

Found out the key ti a lot of the torque issues were bow hand position ended up with grip like this









Made a massive difference with eliminating torque was towards the thumb from the life line now it is like Dave cousins in the pic and wow much better.


----------

